# slayer umlenkhebel ?



## Rai (3. März 2005)

servus, 
kann mir einer von euch die "lochabstände" des aktuellen slayer umlenkhebels ausmessen und mitteilen? also gelenk sitzstrebe zu drehpunkt sattelrohr, zu dämpferaufnahme, dämpferaufnahme zu drehpunkt sattelrohr, usw. ? möchte mir selber umlenkhebel für mehr federweg am element schnitzen.
und, ja, ich weiss, dass das nicht sinnvoll ist, die garantie erlischt, es mir die geometrie versaut und der rahmen bald brechen wird.
trotzdem danke.


----------



## Ronja (4. März 2005)

Sitzstrebe-Dämpferaufnahme 70mm
Sitzstrebe-Sattelrohr 110,5 mm
Sattelrohr-Dämpferaufnahme 67mm

Aber: die Sache ist fragwürdig, weil das Stück wo der Dämpfer dran kommt ja stark nach innen gebogen ist und die messung deshalb nicht in der Ebene erfolgt ist!, sonder schräg. Aber das dürfte ja am Element auch nicht anders aussehen. gruß Ronja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rai (5. März 2005)

danke, aber bei meinem element sind noch die geraden hebel dran. wäre also schon ganz gut, die abstände in einer flucht zu kennen. muss ja auch nicht auf den millimeter genau sein.


----------



## Ronja (6. März 2005)

Ronja schrieb:
			
		

> Sitzstrebe-Dämpferaufnahme 70mm Tiefendiff.24,5mm
> Sitzstrebe-Sattelrohr 110,5 mm Diff.2,5mm
> Sattelrohr-Dämpferaufnahme 67mm Diff.22mm
> 
> Aber: die Sache ist fragwürdig, weil das Stück wo der Dämpfer dran kommt ja stark nach innen gebogen ist und die messung deshalb nicht in der Ebene erfolgt ist!, sonder schräg. Aber das dürfte ja am Element auch nicht anders aussehen. gruß Ronja.



Hallo Rai, ich habe jetzt die Ausdehung in die Tiefe gemessen und die Differenz hinter die entsprechenden Längen geschrieben, ist schon für eine Seite bereinigt, dann kannst Du Dir frei nach Pytagoras die Längen auf einen flachen Umlenkhebel berechnen. Gruß Ronja.


----------



## Rai (6. März 2005)

super, danke


----------

